# In a beam of light..



## Wintermint (May 25, 2017)

Taken this morning while on dog walkies - a weed flower in a tiny beam of light in the gloom.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)

Very inspiring photo catch! Thank you!


----------



## Pam (May 25, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2017)

Both pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2017)

Very beautiful. To me,the flower is a perfect example of the beauty of Mother Nature in her simplest form. Pappy's photo shows Mother Nature in all her glory.


----------



## Wintermint (May 26, 2017)

Here's another one taken nearby..


----------

